# Diablo 3: Patch 1.0.3 - Spieler üben Kritik an angepassten Reparaturkosten



## roobers (21. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Patch 1.0.3 - Spieler üben Kritik an angepassten Reparaturkosten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Patch 1.0.3 - Spieler üben Kritik an angepassten Reparaturkosten


----------



## animus128 (21. Juni 2012)

Die erhöhten Reperaturkosten machen keinem Spaß, sind aber trotzdem richtig. Pre 1.03 hat das Sterben nichts bedeutet, vor allem im Endgame Bereich. Jetzt kann man sich nicht mehr erlauben sich durchzusterben! Außerdem ziehen sie Gold aus der D3 Economy, was definitiv auch hilft.


----------



## Xeomorph (21. Juni 2012)

Ich war erschrocken, als ich sah, das meine Rep Kosten nicht mehr 5k sondern gleich auf 15k stiegen.... Blizz.... seit ihr noch ganz knusprig in der birne?


----------



## Gwath (21. Juni 2012)

Mich nervt eher die sinnlose entfernung des Magic Find Wirkens auf Fässer, Waffenständer usw. Magic Find heisst ja auch Magic Find, weil man überall magische Sachen finden kann.


----------



## MadMonk05 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es total überzogen -.-
wenn ich enimal die Ausrüstung meines Charakters von 50% komplett wiederherstellen lassen will kostet mich das schon fast soviel wie komplett neues Equip...
hat sicher seine Vorteile, aber in erster Linie entstandne wohl mehr Nachteile als alles anderes~


----------



## Chaz0r (21. Juni 2012)

Es gibt genau 2 Sorten Spieler, die sich darüber aufregen

- Generelle Whiner, die für jeden Pups das RMAH als Schuldigen rannziehen
- Die Spieler, welche die damit verbundene Änderung der Spielmachniken nicht verstehen.

Wieso finde ich die Erhöhung gut?

a) Durchsterben wird unterbunden, AH wird weniger von Inferno Akt3/4 items überflutet
b) Gruppenspiel wird gefördert, dazu siehe auch die anderen Mechaniken wie die Anpassung der Skalierung beim Gruppenspiel
b) Spieler haben weniger Geld -> Weniger crazy AH-Preise von wegen drölf Millionen Gold für Pupsschwert X
c) Farmen von Akten, die man gut schafft, wird gefördert. Siehe da die Änderung der Itemdrops ab Hölle Akt 3. So kann man mehr Geld da farmen und bekommt gleichzeitig Chancen auf Items, sprich man kann komplett für sich selbst farmen und das eigene vorankommen wird gefördert.
d) Die Goldinflation allgemein wird verringert.

Wenn ich da etwas kritisieren würde, hätte ich vielleicht gesagt, dass anstatt einer 5-6-fachen Erhöhung auch eine 4-Fache Erhöhung gereicht hätte. Aber ansonsten eine durchweg gute Design-Entscheidung!

Achja: Und wenn man nicht ständig stirbt, macht man an Gold immernoch gut Plus, egal welchem (dem Level und Equip gerechtem) Akt. Wenn ich ständig sterbe, mache ich generell etwas falsch und es wird gefördert, dass ich mich damit auseinandersetze, wie ichs besser mache.

Man muss halt nicht nur das "WTF,Wieso kostet das so viel" sehen, sondern auch das "Warum", was da hinter steckt. Und das tun die meisten nicht.


----------



## animus128 (21. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Es gibt genau 2 Sorten Spieler, die sich darüber aufregen
> 
> - Generelle Whiner, die für jeden Pups das RMAH als Schuldigen rannziehen
> - Die Spieler, welche die damit verbundene Änderung der Spielmachniken nicht verstehen.
> ...


 
100% agree
Ich farme grade Act 1 Inferno und hab da ne wundervolle Stelle gefunden. Ich mache selbst dann noch Gewinn, wenn ich meine Ausrüstung komplett zerstöre. Außerdem dropen massige 60+ Items, die ich endweder im AH verkloppe oder, wenn sie nicht so gut sind, zerlege! Dadurch habe ich jetzt auch schon ne Menge Inferno Crafting Material, was ja bekanntlich auch ne Menge wert ist. Ich kann mich da nicht beschweren^^


----------



## springenderBusch (21. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Es gibt genau 2 Sorten Spieler, die sich darüber aufregen
> 
> - Generelle Whiner, die für jeden Pups das RMAH als Schuldigen rannziehen
> - Die Spieler, welche die damit verbundene Änderung der Spielmachniken nicht verstehen.
> ...


 
HA !
Ein Spieler alter Schule, der Spiele noch als unterhaltsame HERAUSFORDERUNG sieht, sich einen Kopf macht und* nicht* nach Weichspülung des Schwierigkeitsgrades, egal auf welche Weise, schreit.
Ich habe Diablo 3 schon wieder zu den Akten gelegt, du bekommst trotzdem ein *gefällt mir*, da dein Kommentar wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen vernünftigen im ganzen Netz zu diesem Thema ist.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Phone83 (21. Juni 2012)

Tja jetzt machen die ganzen Wiz und Dh´s halt minus..Ich könnte jedes mal kotzen wenn ich diese Onehit Opfer druch nen Akt ziehen muss. Egal ob Butcher oder grade Belial..Ein Treffer und er is down. Die ersten beiden male muss ich noch lachen aber wenn ein Spieler 7 mal im Fight drauf geht ist das alles andere als witzig und vorallem kein guter  Spieler nur weil er Dröflzig tausend schaden macht...nur mache ich mir weil ich ersten lebe und 2. immer am Boss stehen kann


----------



## moloch519 (21. Juni 2012)

Rep kosten finde ich gar nicht so schlimm, aber manchen leuten mal eben 15k dps wegballern ist ne frechheit!!!


----------



## CSPATE (21. Juni 2012)

Lol - scheinst ja der Ultra Pro Gamer zu sein. 

Mich kotzen sone type wie du einer bist richtig an. Es ist halt nicht jeder ein Pro Gamer oder hat unendlich zeit sich nur auf 1 Spiel zu Konzentrieren.

Meine Meinung über dich :      Du hast zuviel Zeit und kein Geld. ( verarmter Student oder Hartzi )


Alptraum = ich geh Items im AH kaufen. ca. 10.- Euro

Hölle = ich gehe items im AH kaufen. ca. 50 - 200.- Euro

Inferno = Papa ich brauche geld um die sachen im Ah zu Kaufen um Inferno durchzuspielen
zu können. Brauche auch nicht mehr soviel money nur ca. 1500 .- Euro 


Habe auf Diablo 3 - 12 Jahre gewartet. Sind im Inferno,nur mit mühe bis Akt 3 Quest 4 gekommen. ( fanden wir auch gut so) aber jetzt ?? was du wollen erzählen ?? ich sage nur bis ende diesen Monats werden 50 - 80% von diesem Game abspringen.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

CSPATE schrieb:


> Habe auf Diablo 3 - 12 Jahre gewartet. Sind im Inferno,nur mit mühe bis Akt 3 Quest 4 gekommen. ( fanden wir auch gut so) aber jetzt ??


Du bist also innerhalb von 5 Wochen zu 14/16tel mit dem Spiel durch, welches als Konzept Inhalte bis zum nächsten Addon (in 1-2 Jahren?) bieten soll, und beschwerst dich, daß man zu langsam durchkommt ...? 

Aha.


----------



## Chaz0r (21. Juni 2012)

CSPATE schrieb:


> Lol - scheinst ja der Ultra Pro Gamer zu sein.
> 
> Mich kotzen sone type wie du einer bist richtig an. Es ist halt nicht jeder ein Pro Gamer oder hat unendlich zeit sich nur auf 1 Spiel zu Konzentrieren.
> 
> ...




Hach, wie schön ich doch immer hirnrissige Flames, mit persönlichen Angriffen, fehlender Rechtschreibung, miserabler Ausdrucksweise sowie mangelhafter Gramatik finde 

Dann will ich dich mal aufklären 

Erstmal Punkt für Dich! Student ist richtig 
Student implementiert aber leider nicht direkt ausreichend Zeit. Leider Gottes hab ich in diesem Semester auf Grund zahlreicher Klausuren und Gruppenprojekte leider kaum Zeit um ausgiebig zu zocken. Und ob dus glaubst oder nicht: Ich hab sogar ne Freundin, die deutlich über dem Spiel steht und ich lieber Zeit mit ihr verbringe als zu zocken! Wenn ich in der ganzen Woche 2-2 1/2 Stunden zocken kann, ist das ne Menge! Diese Woche kam ich z.B auf etwas mehr als ne ganze Stunde bisher 

Spieltechnisch habe ich Akt 2 Inferno ca. zu 3/4 clear. Und...halt dich fest: Das Ganze sogar ohne irgendwelches Geld im RMAH auszugeben, bzw. auf Ebay, diversen anderen, dubiosen Plattformen oder durch Goldkauf bei Farminstituten. Gleiches gilt im Übrigem für meinen Freundeskreis (ja, die hab ich auch ), zumindest die, die D3 spielen. Es hat da auch niemand im RMAH was ausgegeben. Dabei ist der, der am meisten "hinterherhängt" auf Akt 2 Inferno Anfang und der, der am meisten vorn ist Akt 4 Anfang.

Und um auf deine Meinung über mich zurückzukommen: Ja, ich hab als Student nicht allzuviel Geld, vor allem wenn das Geld, was ich "über" habe, in meinen Freundeskreis oder meine Freundin fließt. Und dennoch hab ichs geschafft an diese Stelle zu kommen ohne RLAH. Und das sogar mit kaum Zeit zum zocken.

Wo ich dir Recht geben würde, dass durch die Erhöhung der Reppkosten einige Spieler abwandern werden. Aber das ist die Generation, die von Übercasualisierten Spielen geprägt wurde. 

Dabei muss man in D3 selbst bei wenig Zeit und ohne RMAH einfach nur mal ein klein bisschen seinen Kopf anstrengen om voranzukommen und/oder gegebenenfalls einfach mal ein wenig mehr farmen anstatt darüber zu meckern, dass ich mit meinem Guffelequip nicht vorankomme und durchsterben zu teuer ist.

Zum Schluss noch zwei Punkte:

a) Kann man auch sein Niveau hochschrauben und konstruktive Kritik äußern, wenn man einer anderen Meinung ist. Das da oben ist meine Meinung und ich bin davon überzeugt. Durch fundierte, konstruktive Kritik lass ich mich aber gern eines anderen überzeugen. Aussagen wie "Leute wie du kotzen mich an" oder der generell sehr niedrige Niveaugehalt deines Beitrages, prallen hingegen ziemlich an mir ab und sorgen auf Grund von Lächerlichkeit nur für ein Schmunzeln 

b) Falls dich meine Meinung noch über dich interessiert (in Bezug auf Spielverhalten, da ich dich nicht kenne, bin ich mal so frei und fälle kein herablassendes Urteil über deine Person, nur weil mir deine Meinung nicht gefällt): Du passt weder in die erste oben von mir geschilderte Spielerkathegorie, noch in die zweite. Für Dich muss noch eine Dritte her, die beide zusammenführt 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Shantakk (21. Juni 2012)

CSPATE schrieb:


> Habe auf Diablo 3 - 12 Jahre gewartet. Sind im Inferno,nur mit mühe bis Akt 3 Quest 4 gekommen. ( fanden wir auch gut so) aber jetzt ?? was du wollen erzählen ?? ich sage nur bis ende diesen Monats werden 50 - 80% von diesem Game abspringen.



Du erzählst den Leuten hier was von wegen sie seien "Progamer" und das sie dich "ankotzen" oder zuviel Zeit haben und schreibst dann sowas? Schade das er hier keinen Facepalm Button gibt, Du hättest ihn verdient!


----------



## 1234566 (21. Juni 2012)

Ähm also das eigentliche Problem sind nicht unbedingt die Reparaturkosten, das ist zwar noch verstärkend ärgerlich sicher, aber das wirkliche unschöne Problem an dem Patch ist, dass der AttackSpeed auf den Items so stark abgeschwächt wurde (ca 50% oder mehr), dass recht viele Charaktere deutlich an Schaden verloren haben und die Items mit AttackSpeed sehr viel Wert eingebüßt daher. Wofür gabs bitte eine Beta??? Wer hat die bitte getestet bzw warum hat man das da nicht schon festgestellt?? So verärgert man dann eben die Spieler, wenn man viel Gold oder Zeit mit Farmen investiert hat und so ne Frechheit dann im Nachhinein präsentiert bekommt. Vor allem wenn ich jetzt umrüste, wer sagt mir, dass Blizzard nicht wieder was ändert, was den Damage übertrieben reduziert dann; das zerstört doch echt den Spielspaß, wenn so eine Unsicherheit herrscht. Vor dem Patch hat mir das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht selbst auf Inferno, aber jetzt bin ich echt verärgert langsam über so viele Fehlentscheidungen, die scheinbar nicht wirklich durchdacht einfach sind. Ich will niemandem Unrecht tun, aber das find ich jetzt auch langsam merkwürdig, was da bei Blizzard ist. Positive Aspekte gibt es zwar auch an dem Patch z.B. Dropraten und Bugs behoben, aber ich find die negativen Sachen überwiegen leider.


----------



## Dab0 (21. Juni 2012)

trotzdem isses hirrissig die repkosten dermassen aufzublähen aber im gegenzug die beknacktesten kombis der champs net zu nerven
ich hab jeden boss bisher spätestens im 2-3ten anlauf geschafft(lvl58barb)
aber bei manchen champs höhrt dann der spass auf
ich hab nix gegen hohe schwierigkeitsgrade aber die sollten net steil von 10 auf 1000 gehn so das man nur noch frustriert wird


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2012)

Also das mit der Verringerung der Wirkung der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit finde ich auch irgendwie "komisch". 
Das mit den höheren Reparaturkosten kann ich ja gerade noch nachvollziehen. Chaz0r hat da ja ganz gute Argumente gebracht. 

Aber die Werte der Items so stark zu ändern, wo doch schon das EGAH/RMAH am Start ist, ist schon ziemlich gewagt. 
Ich denke nicht wenige müssen jetzt noch mal Umdenken, was ihre teuer erworbene Ausrüstung angeht.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Juni 2012)

Naja das mit den Reparaturkosten ist nicht so angenehm, gerade als Spieler der öfter mal drauf geht, weil ich mir nix im AH kaufe (weder für Gold noch €). Wenn ich mir die besten Items aus dem AH kaufen würde, könnte deutlich mehr Kloppe einstecken und dafür Reparaturkosten fürs Ableben einsparen. Muss man halt selbst entscheiden wo man sein Gold lässt. Aber schön das sie die Kosten fürs Juwelenschmieden gesenkt haben, die sind jetzt echt ein Witz. Vorher war ich schnell mal 50 bis 100k Gold los wenn ich mit meinen gesammelten Juwelen zum Schmied ging, beim letzten Mal waren es nur noch 1 bis 2k.


----------



## Phone83 (21. Juni 2012)

CSPATE schrieb:


> Lol - scheinst ja der Ultra Pro Gamer zu sein.
> 
> Mich kotzen sone type wie du einer bist richtig an. Es ist halt nicht jeder ein Pro Gamer oder hat unendlich zeit sich nur auf 1 Spiel zu Konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



Würde mal gern wissen über welche Person er spricht oO
Ich habe keinen einzigen Euro im AH verdient und auch keine Items dort gekauft.
Nur normales Gold dort ausgegeben.

Du widerspricht dir auch selber bei dem was du schreibst


----------



## Dragontear (21. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Es gibt genau 2 Sorten Spieler, die sich darüber aufregen
> 
> - Generelle Whiner, die für jeden Pups das RMAH als Schuldigen rannziehen
> - Die Spieler, welche die damit verbundene Änderung der Spielmachniken nicht verstehen.
> ...


 
Vielleicht sollte man nicht über das "Warum" der hohen Reparaturkosten nachdenken, weil man bei solch einem einfachen System der Bestrafung fürs Sterben leicht einiges überinterpretieren kann. Mir stellt sich eher die Frage warum Blizzard das nicht intelligenter gelöst hat? Soweit ich mich an Diablo 2 erinnere, was ich schon länger nicht gespielt habe, musste man zu seiner Leiche laufen, hat Erfahrungspunkte und Gold verloren. Alleine schon die eigene Reanimation würde das kritisierte Durchsterben lösen.
Man kann diesbezüglich sehr kreativ sein, aber einfach nur Repkosten reinhauen, die man bei jedem Hotfix mit Leichtigkeit durch Anpassung paar Variablen ändert, scheint mir die einfachste und bequemste Lösung. Es ist Regler vorhanden, der aber mit vielem anderen korreliert. Dies hätte man um einiges eleganter lösen können.

Daher frage ich mich oft was Blizzard die Jahre über gemacht hat.
Ein ausgeklügeltest Skillsystem? -> Wahrscheinlich nicht.
Eine tiefergehende und fesselnde Story? -> Das sicherlich auch nicht. 
Ein schönes und stimmiges Design? -> Das muss man ihnen lassen, das Design ist auch ohne supergrafik einfach sehr gut gelungen.
Eine ausgefeilte Grafik? -> Siehe oben. Das Design stimmt!
Ein super Sound? -> Kann mich nicht beklagen. Der Sound ist super!
Ein umfangreicher Content? -> Vier Akte und vier Schwierigkeitsstufen, die sich nur in der HP und der Anzahl der Fertigkeiten der Mobs unterscheiden ist schon mager. 
Ein intelligenter Multiplayerpart? -> Das einzige was sich im Zusammenspiel mit anderen verändert ist die HP der Mobs und die Dauer mit der man auf sie schlägt. Ein Zusammenspiel der Fertigkeiten ( von denen es noch nicht einmal viele gibt)  zwischen den Klassen untereinander ist so gut wie nicht existent.
Ein stabile Serverstruktur? ->Im Angesicht der Probleme über die letzten Wochen scheint das unwahrscheinlich.
Wie man das Spiel um das AH baut und Profit aus "nichts" generiert? -> Scheint mir ebenfalls sehr gelungen.

So gesehen sehe ich hier leider keine Arbeit von 12 bzw. 7 Jahren.


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Aber schön das sie die Kosten fürs Juwelenschmieden gesenkt haben, die sind jetzt echt ein Witz. Vorher war ich schnell mal 50 bis 100k Gold los wenn ich mit meinen gesammelten Juwelen zum Schmied ging, beim letzten Mal waren es nur noch 1 bis 2k.


Ja, vor dem Patch war es günstiger sich die Juwelen (bis makellos Quadratisch glaube ich) im AH zu kaufen, als die selbst herzustellen. Aber später sind die ja auch zahlreich gedroppt.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Juni 2012)

Dragontear schrieb:


> Ein intelligenter Multiplayerpart? -> Das einzige was sich im Zusammenspiel mit anderen verändert ist die HP der Mobs und die Dauer mit der man auf sie schlägt. Ein Zusammenspiel der Fertigkeiten ( von denen es noch nicht einmal viele gibt)  zwischen den Klassen untereinander ist so gut wie nicht existent.


 Diablo ist nun mal kein MMORPG, wo es darauf ankommt, dass sich die Klassen wirklich perfekt mit ihren Fähigkeiten absprechen und unterstützen. Das wäre auch nur schwer möglich bei der Vielzahl an Skills. Das Ganze wäre bei online Partien mit Fremden auch kaum zu managen. Es müsste, dann ja jeder wissen wie er seine Klasse skilltechnisch einzustellen hat und dann gibt da noch das Problem, dass die Gruppen oft recht homogen sind, wie würde man das Fehlen der Fähigkeit der der abwesenden Klassen kompensieren? Da hätte man doch gleich die Arschkarte.


----------



## Chaz0r (21. Juni 2012)

1234566 schrieb:


> Ähm also das eigentliche Problem sind nicht unbedingt die Reparaturkosten, das ist zwar noch verstärkend ärgerlich sicher, aber das wirkliche unschöne Problem an dem Patch ist, dass der AttackSpeed auf den Items so stark abgeschwächt wurde (ca 50% oder mehr), dass recht viele Charaktere deutlich an Stärke verloren haben und die Items mit AttackSpeed sehr viel Wert eingebüßt daher. Wofür gabs bitte eine Beta??? Wer hat die bitte getestet bzw warum hat man das da nicht schon festgestellt?? So verärgert man dann eben die Spieler, wenn man viel Gold oder Zeit mit Farmen investiert hat und so ne Frechheit dann im Nachhinein präsentiert bekommt. Vor allem wenn ich jetzt umrüste, wer sagt mir, dass Blizzard nicht wieder was ändert, was den Damage übertrieben reduziert dann; das zerstört doch echt den Spielspaß, wenn so eine Unsicherheit herrscht. Vor dem Patch hat mir das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht selbst auf Inferno, aber jetzt bin ich echt verärgert langsam über so viele Fehlentscheidungen, die scheinbar nicht wirklich durchdacht einfach sind. Ich will niemandem Unrecht tun, aber das find ich jetzt auch langsam merkwürdig, was da bei Blizzard ist. Positive Aspekte gibt es zwar auch an dem Patch z.B. Dropraten und Bugs behoben, aber ich find die negativen Sachen überwiegen leider.



Nicht böse gemeint, aber bitt Absätze benutzen, ist dann viel leichter zu lesen.

Der Attackspeed nerf ist krass, das stimmt. Ein Nerf war aber sinnvoll, da Attackspeed wirklich ziemlich Overpowered war. Für Zweihandwaffen ist Attackspeed aber immernoch sinnvoll, sehr sogar. Dazu gesellt sich jetzt, dass andere Klassen stattdessen auch auf Vit und Resis gehen müssen, anstatt einfach alles nur noch umzumoschen und versuchen nicht getroffen zu werden. Also eigentlich auch eine kluge Designentscheidung.
Blöd ist allerdings, wenn man viel im AH mit Attackspeed gekauft hat und das nun kaum noch was wert ist. Wiederum ist auch seit der 1.0.3 Vorschau klar gewesen, dasses drastisch generft wird. Wer danach immernoch voll darauf gegangen ist, ist selber Schuld. Alles was vorher "Fehlgekauft" wurde, ist natürlich echt blöd gelaufen.



			
				Dab0 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, finde ich nicht. Seit dem Patch war bisher jede Championgruppe, egal wie ekelhaft sie waren, schaffbar. Manche echt knapp und mit Tränken, manche echt langen Kämpfe, aber es ging bisher alles. Vor dem Patch auf Akt 1 Inferno schon, nach dem Patch bisher in Akt 2 auch. Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass mit den kommenden Patches Blizzard ja noch Änderungen reinbringen will, dass manche Gruppen weniger unfaire Skillkombinationen besitzt. Und wie gesagt, wenns um Equip geht: Jetzt gibt es auch die Möglichkeit selbst für sich zu farmen. Sehe ich also, auch in Bezug auf die zukünftig geplante Änderung kein Problem. Wenns noch nicht geht, dann weiterfarmen. Nutze die Möglichkeit, dass das jetzt geht



Edit2:
Hier ist irgendwie der Text flöten gegangen, also nochmal kurz:

Wenn du zu oft stirbst, hast du kein ausreichendes Equip. Ich komme auf Akt 1 Inferno mit absolut jeder Championgruppe klar und seit dem Patch in Akt 2 auch, auch wenn manche echt haarig sind.
Und dazu gesellt sich eben die Möglichkeit seit dem Patch auch für sich selbst zu farmen, um besser gegen sowas zu Recht zu kommen.

Edit:



Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, vor dem Patch war es günstiger sich die  Juwelen (bis makellos Quadratisch glaube ich) im AH zu kaufen, als die  selbst herzustellen. Aber später sind die ja auch zahlreich  gedroppt.


 
Intention war hier das Skillen zu fördern und für mehr hochrangige Edelsteine in der Wirtschaft zu sorgen, wobei diese aber nicht ihren Wert verlieren sollten. Dürfte so glaube ich wohl klappen.


----------



## CSPATE (21. Juni 2012)

*Ihr habt nichts verstanden ???*

Liebe Leute, denen das spiel jetzt so gefällt sind in etwa 20 %, alle anderen Kotzen.

Das mit dem AH scheint ihr garnicht verstanden zu Haben. 
Drop Chance = Null. um weiter zu kommen musst du zum AH rennen.
Entweder mit Gold oder echtgeld. Ich empfehle euch lieber Ebay. ( deutlich günstiger ) und Blizzard verdient nix dran. 
Also ich meinte : Wenn es euch spass macht so zu zocken, dann zockt es so. Ich kenne einige Leute die raus sind, aber warten nochmal ab ob sich da was ändert. Wenn es sich nicht ändern sollte da ciao Diablo 3. 

Und zum Schluss meine Milchmädchen Rechnung.

Alptraum = ich geh Items im AH kaufen. ca. 10.- Euro

Hölle = ich gehe items im AH kaufen. ca. 50 - 200.- Euro

Inferno = Papa ich brauche geld um die sachen im Ah zu Kaufen um Inferno durchzuspielen
zu können. Brauche auch nicht mehr soviel money nur ca. 1500 .- Euro 

Wenn ihr immer noch schwer von Begriff seit, dann habt ihr anscheinend wirklich zu viel zeit und zuviel Geld Diablo 3 zu spielen.

Also nochmal : Wer das Game so zocken will soll zocken.     ( ich lach mich Tot ) in 12 Jahren seit ihr durch.


----------



## Malifurion (21. Juni 2012)

Wie immer führt alles zum RMAH hin. Erhöhte Goldverluste durch mehrfaches sterben. Man hat mehr Goldverlust als man einnehmen kann, der Goldfundbonus wurde mit Absicht für Vasen, Corpses, etc. reduziert um das "farmen" zu erschweren. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Senkung der Juwelier/Schmied Herstellungskosten eine Ausrede dafür sind, einen "Ausgleich" der Goldausgaben darzustellen. Letztendes verliert man trotz des vereinfachten Infernomodus immer noch zu viel Gold. Blizzard drängt den Spieler ihr echtes Geld im RMAH zu investieren, nicht nur für Items sondern auch für Gold. Die erhöhten Dropraten sind zwar bemerkbar, aber nicht sonderlich belohnenswert. Wer eins und eins zusammenzählt, weiß nun, dass das gesamte Spiel, einschließlich dem kommenden WoW AddOn einem Zweck dient: Profitmaximierung um den Wert der Firma zu steigern. Durch den erhöhten Wert von Blizzard kann Vivendi nun für viel Geld die Firma verkaufen. Mehr ist es nicht. Es geht diesmal nur um Geld. Wer solche zeichen nicht erkennt ist entweder ein Fanboy oder will solche "Verschwörungstheorien" nicht wahrhaben. Ich für meinen Teil hab mit Blizzard entgültig abgeschlossen. Wenn ich mal wieder lust auf ein Diablo hab, dann installier ich mir lieber den zweiten Teil.


----------



## matt2000deluxe (21. Juni 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wie immer führt alles zum RMAH hin. Erhöhte Goldverluste durch mehrfaches sterben. Man hat mehr Goldverlust als man einnehmen kann, der Goldfundbonus wurde mit Absicht für Vasen, Corpses, etc. reduziert um das "farmen" zu erschweren. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Senkung der Juwelier/Schmied Herstellungskosten eine Ausrede dafür sind, einen "Ausgleich" der Goldausgaben darzustellen. Letztendes verliert man trotz des vereinfachten Infernomodus immer noch zu viel Gold. Blizzard drängt den Spieler ihr echtes Geld im RMAH zu investieren, nicht nur für Items sondern auch für Gold. Die erhöhten Dropraten sind zwar bemerkbar, aber nicht sonderlich belohnenswert. Wer eins und eins zusammenzählt, weiß nun, dass das gesamte Spiel, einschließlich dem kommenden WoW AddOn einem Zweck dient: Profitmaximierung um den Wert der Firma zu steigern. Durch den erhöhten Wert von Blizzard kann Vivendi nun für viel Geld die Firma verkaufen. Mehr ist es nicht. Es geht diesmal nur um Geld. Wer solche zeichen nicht erkennt ist entweder ein Fanboy oder will solche "Verschwörungstheorien" nicht wahrhaben. Ich für meinen Teil hab mit Blizzard entgültig abgeschlossen. Wenn ich mal wieder lust auf ein Diablo hab, dann installier ich mir lieber den zweiten Teil.


 
Dem ist rein garnichtsmehr hinzuzufügen. Traurig aber wahr... Bin zwar absoluter Diablo Fanboy seit der ersten Stunde, aber was Blizzard hier mit D3 macht ist schon wirklich traurig. Das Game macht zwar richtig Spaß, aber spätestens ab Inferno gehts nurnoch ums Gold/Geld/AH/RMAH, was dann keinen Spaß mehr macht.

Hab seit 1.03 so ziemlich die Lust verloren, nachdem mein DH so enorm beim AS generft wurde...


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2012)

CSPATE schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, denen das spiel jetzt so gefällt sind in etwa 20 %, alle anderen Kotzen.


Interessante Behauptung.
Hast du irgendwelche Statistiken dazu, die das belegen?

Bedenke:
Selbst, wenn in einem Forum alle dagegen zu sein scheinen, _können _das mitunter nur 2% der Spieler ausmachen.
Der Rest postet aus diversen Gründen nicht ins Forum. Von diesem rest haben wir keine Ahnung, was die vom Spiel halten.



> Das mit dem AH scheint ihr garnicht verstanden zu Haben.


Doch, wir verstehen, was du sagen willst.



> Drop Chance = Null. um weiter zu kommen musst du zum AH rennen.


Hier liegt scheinbar dein Fehler.
_Schalkmund _und _Chaz0r _haben bereits geschrieben, daß sie OHNE AH bis nach Inferno gekommen sind.

Also gibt es eine Cahnce _größer als Null, _an brauchbare Items zu kommen.

qed



> Ich empfehle euch lieber Ebay. ( deutlich günstiger )


Und deutlich mehr Streß, wenn man an zwielichtuige Tyopen gerät.



> Also ich meinte : Wenn es euch spass macht so zu zocken, dann zockt es so.


Danke, daß du uns erlaubst, so zu spielen, wie das vom Entwickler vorgesehen ist. Was würden wir nur ohne diese Erlaubnis tun?



> Und zum Schluss meine Milchmädchen Rechnung.


... die durch Copy & Paste nicht richtiger wird.



> Wenn ihr immer noch schwer von Begriff seit, ...


Schonmal dran gedacht, daß _du _vielleicht schwer von Begriff sein könntest?



> ... dann habt ihr anscheinend wirklich zu viel zeit ...


Wenn ich ohne AH auskomme, habe ich zuviel Zeit? Na gut, kann ich als Argument irgendwie nachvollziehen.



> ... und zuviel Geld


  Wenn man ohne AH spielt, hat man zuviel Geld ...!?


----------



## Cloud8888 (21. Juni 2012)

Vorm Patch circa 10k Gold ausgegeben um einmal von komplett rot wieder zu reparieren.. Nun Zahl ich locker mal 50k.. Und bei den Sterberaten, in Akt II und höher kannst du einfach nur Geld verlieren und bist gezwungen im Akt I wieder und wieder zu farmen..
Dazu der starke Nerf von Attackspeed auf den Items... Das ist echt ne riesen haufen "*******"
Und vom "Nerf" des Gegner spürt man auch nichts.. Danke Blizzard !


----------



## TheChicky (21. Juni 2012)

Cloud8888 schrieb:


> Vorm Patch circa 10k Gold ausgegeben um einmal von komplett rot wieder zu reparieren.. Nun Zahl ich locker mal 50k.. Und bei den Sterberaten, in Akt II und höher kannst du einfach nur Geld verlieren und bist gezwungen im Akt I wieder und wieder zu farmen..
> Dazu der starke Nerf von Attackspeed auf den Items... Das ist echt ne riesen haufen "*******"
> Und vom "Nerf" des Gegner spürt man auch nichts.. Danke Blizzard !



Komisch, in anderen Foren hört man, dass Inferno jetzt viel zu leicht geraten ist und ihn jeder schaffen kann. Man kann es nun mal nicht jedem recht machen.


----------



## fsm (21. Juni 2012)

Heute ist es scheinbar so, dass man in Foren nicht mehr ernstgenommen wird, wenn man nicht zu jedem Feature, das einem nicht gefällt, sofort eine Petition startet.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. Juni 2012)

also ich komm gut klar 
mach ich halt nur noch 300k statt 400k gold am tag


----------



## BananaOnFire (21. Juni 2012)

CSPATE schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, denen das spiel jetzt so gefällt sind in etwa 20 %, alle anderen Kotzen.
> 
> Das mit dem AH scheint ihr garnicht verstanden zu Haben.
> Drop Chance = Null. um weiter zu kommen musst du zum AH rennen.
> ...



Irgendwas mach ich falsch... ich habs auf Inferno durch. Und das ohne einen Euro auszugeben, außerdem sind von sämtlichen Items genau 2 aus dem (Gold)AH, der Rest selbst gefunden. Zugegeben, es gibt momentan eine starke Diskrepanz zwischen den Klassen, vor allem die Fernkämpfer kommen mit deutlich schlechteren Items besser zurecht als die Nahkämpfer, bis Akt 2 Inferno schafft es aber locker jede Klasse ohne im AH Millionen opfern zu müssen.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Diablo 3 so wie es jetzt ist sehr auf das AH zugeschnitten ist aber zu behaupten, man kann es nicht ohne durchspielen ist einfach Quatsch.

Und wer Alptraum und Hölle nicht ohne AH Items gebacken bekommt der sollte evtl. mal seinen Spielstil überdenken.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (21. Juni 2012)

wieder mal ein spiel verschlimmbessert.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> b) Gruppenspiel wird gefördert, dazu siehe auch die anderen Mechaniken wie die Anpassung der Skalierung beim Gruppenspiel
> ...


 Tja, es gibt arme Würstchen die sich gerne an die Hand nehmen lassen wollen, wie sie ein Spiel zu Spielen haben. Gott sei dank gehöre ich nicht zu dieser bemitleidenswerten Spezies.


----------



## Zerth (21. Juni 2012)

Ach, geht der Friedhof-Zerg nicht mehr? Eine Runde MItleid!


----------



## N7ghty (21. Juni 2012)

Ist echt großes Kino hier. Wie die Meinungen hier auseinander gehen.
Die einen finden es zu leicht, die anderen so schwer, dass man es nicht ohne Items aus dem Echtgeld-AH durchspielen kann (wieso auch immer man das Echtgeld- und nicht das Gold-AH nehmen sollte...)
Und so geht das die ganze Zeit, hier ist ja alles ein einziges Rumgeheule. Vor allen Dingen melden sich hier Leute, die offensichtlich nicht mal das Spiel spielen und geben ihre Meinung zu den Spielmechaniken ab.

Ich erinner mich noch sehr gut an die Open Beta. Da haben auch alle rumgeheult, dass es zu leicht sei, dass die Gegenstände zu unspektakulär aussehen würden, dass man zu wenig Fähigkeiten hat, etc. Dass man auf den ersten zehn Leveln unterwegs war (und, dass das Diablo 2 genauso war), vergaßen dabei viele.

Und jetzt sagt hier auch wieder MisterSmith "Blizzard gibt vor, wie ich zu spielen habe.", dabei ist das ganze Fähigkeiten- und Runensystem doch so aufgebaut, dass man jederzeit so spielen kann, wie man will. Vor allen Dingen muss man das nicht, wie bei D2 noch, schon auf Level 1 wissen. Aber hier wird jetzt auch wieder rumgeheult, ich weiß echt nicht mehr ganz, was die Leute hier eigentlich wollen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2012)

Haben vielleicht zuviel Langeweile. Aber deutsche nörgeln ja eh gern, besonders nutzlos. Gehört zu unserer Kultur. Wir sind nie zufrieden. Ich hab mich mit dem neuen Patch inzwischen arrangiert, den reduzierten Attackspeed find ich sogar gut, ich mache als DH z.b. genug Schaden, aber meine Feuergeschwindigkeit is so niedrig das ich den Hass nicht so schnell leerballere - feine Sache.


----------



## bentrion (21. Juni 2012)

Was die Repkosten angeht, vermute ich, dass für Blizzard zuviel Gold im Umlauf ist und die Spieler besser auf Echtgeld-AH umsteigen sollten 

€: Ich spreche hier von Leuten, die nicht vom Morgens bis Abends spielen. Denn für diese Spieler wird der Reiz geschaffen, mit den anderen aufzuschließen und das geht am einfachsten durch Euros.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juni 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt hier auch wieder MisterSmith "Blizzard gibt vor, wie ich zu spielen habe.", dabei ist das ganze Fähigkeiten- und Runensystem doch so aufgebaut, dass man jederzeit so spielen kann, wie man will. Vor allen Dingen muss man das nicht, wie bei D2 noch, schon auf Level 1 wissen. Aber hier wird jetzt auch wieder rumgeheult, ich weiß echt nicht mehr ganz, was die Leute hier eigentlich wollen.


 Nein, nicht ich behaupte das, sondern Chaz0r.  Das witzige ist ja, dass manche Leute die vorher schrieben, dass alles wunderbar wäre, jetzt schreiben das es erst mit diesem Patch richtig ist.

Und machen sich damit einfach nur lächerlich und sind dadurch in meinen Augen vollkommen unglaubwürdig.

EDIT: Dem einen gefällt dieses dem anderen jenes, aber ich kenne nicht ein Spiel bei dem ich sagen würde, da ist alles perfekt. Jeder der das behauptet oder der einen solchen Eindruck zu einem Spiel erwecken will, dem traue ich keinen Millimeter.

Um auch mal ein Gegenbeispiel zu bringen, z. B.so einen Beitrag  nehme ich ernst und ist für mich absolut glaubwürdig, und wenn ich diesen dann mit anderen "Beiträgen" vergleiche, muss es sich wohl um ein anderes Spiel handeln:
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...e-drei-wochen-nach-release-2.html#post9467303


----------



## Gamecomander (21. Juni 2012)

Wirklich schwachsinn, ich fand die niedrigeren Reparaturkosten viel langweiliger. Nehmen wir mal an, man bezahlt für die Reparatur im Schnitt 700 Goldstücke, dann muss man halt drei Monsters mehr umhauen und hat's alles wieder drin...


----------



## ING (21. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Aber deutsche nörgeln ja eh gern, besonders nutzlos. Gehört zu unserer Kultur.


das meckern über die deutsche meckerei gehört inzwischen aber genauso dazu


----------



## Dragontear (21. Juni 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt hier auch wieder MisterSmith "Blizzard gibt vor, wie ich zu spielen habe.", dabei ist das ganze Fähigkeiten- und Runensystem doch so aufgebaut, dass man jederzeit so spielen kann, wie man will.


 
Leider wirst du fürs umskillen mit dem Verlust aller deiner Nephalem-Buffs bestraft, wobei es u.a. doch genau die sind, worauf man auf Inferno aus ist. Da ist dann skillstechnisch nichts mit Strategie und Taktik. Wenn man anfängt zu spielen nimmt man sich die Standardfähigkeiten und -runen und läuft damit einmal durch. Zusätzlich sind etliche der Skills und Runen später kaum zu gebrauchen, u.a. wegen dem Problem mit den Buffs.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Diablo ist nun mal kein MMORPG, wo es darauf  ankommt, dass sich die Klassen wirklich perfekt mit ihren Fähigkeiten  absprechen und unterstützen. Das wäre auch nur schwer möglich bei der  Vielzahl an Skills. Das Ganze wäre bei online Partien mit Fremden auch  kaum zu managen. Es müsste, dann ja jeder wissen wie er seine Klasse  skilltechnisch einzustellen hat und dann gibt da noch das Problem, dass  die Gruppen oft recht homogen sind, wie würde man das Fehlen der  Fähigkeit der der abwesenden Klassen kompensieren? Da hätte man doch  gleich die Arschkarte.


 
Von einer Verzahung im Ausmaße eines MMORPG spreche ich nicht. Man hätte sich sicherlich hier und da ein paar Sachen einfallen lassen können, damit wenigstens ein paar Fähigkeiten irgendwie miteinander korellieren. Somit würde das Zusammenspiel auch spannender werden. Aber dies ist extremst schlicht gehalten und ich würde somit das Spiel auch nicht als Multiplayer ansehen, wie so viele es betiteln, gerade wegen dieser Schwäche. Für mich macht ein Multiplayer mehr aus, als dass ich auf meinem Bildschirm einen Avatar sehe, der von jemand anderem gesteuert wird. Gamedesign ist ein kreativer Prozess und die Leute hatten über 7 Jahre Zeit sich ein wenig mehr zu überlegen, als dass was wir schon überwiegend bei Diablo 2 gesehen haben.


----------



## moloch519 (21. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Interessante Behauptung.
> Hier liegt scheinbar dein Fehler.
> _Schalkmund _und _Chaz0r _haben bereits geschrieben, daß sie OHNE AH bis nach Inferno gekommen sind.
> Also gibt es eine Cahnce _größer als Null, _an brauchbare Items zu kommen.


 
Bis Inferno komme ich auch ohne AH, (obwohl es ab ende akt 3 hölle schon reinhaut) aber ab inferno is ohne AH ende. Natürlich muss man abwarten wie sich die veränderten droprates auswirken aber mein erster eindruch aus akt3 und 4 inferno ist bisher, dass kein allzu großer unterschied existiert. auch deswegen weil auch auf einem lvl 63 item nur schrott attribute seien können (und in 99% der fälle auch sind).

Zum Thema Rep kosten muss man sich meiner Meinung nach fragen ob es Sinn und zweck eines Spiels seien kann gold farmen zu müssen um progress zu machen. Nicht nur für items sondern nun auch für rep kosten. meiner meinung nach nicht. 

Man muss sich wahrscheinlich damit abfinden, dass das ein faires balancing in einem so komplexen spiel eher eine wunschvorstellung ist als eine umsetzbare möglichkeit. AS ist ein gutes beispiel für solche probleme da ich finde, dass man nicht einfach allen spielern die zeit/gold und vllt sogar geld investiert haben um sich items mit AS zu besorgen, den damage unterm hintern wegnerfen kann. 

Diese relativ radikale lösung spricht meines erachtens auch für eine gewisse hilflosigkeit bei Blizzard wo man sich der probleme mit sicherheit bewussst ist (10000000000k posts in den foren bleiben mit sicherheit nicht unbemerkt^^).

Zumindest verstehen wir alle wahrscheinlich ein bisschen besser warum das spiel 10 jahre entwicklungszeit brauchte xD.


----------



## LostHero (22. Juni 2012)

Hab von anfang an meinen WD auf Survival/Tankdocta ausgelegt, habe also NICHT das Problem der 100 Tode / std sich durchzergender Glasskannonen, aber selbst wenn ich NICHT! sterbe hab ich beim normalen farmen nicht selten 10k und mehr Repkosten.
WENN ich mal sterbe sinds schnell 50k+ besonders wenn ich versuche Akt 4 Inferno weiterzukommen.

Das ist für mich untragbar.

Und welches Genie kam auf die Idee MF nicht mehr auf Truhen, Fässer, etc wirken zu lassen, das verhasste "5 sek vor Kill auf MF Gear geswitche via Macrotool" aber unverändert zu lassen?
Ich mein, wtf, wozu jetzt überhaut noch ne Truhe oder Fass öffnen? Komt eh nur noch Grauer und Weißer Müll raus.


----------



## McTrevor (22. Juni 2012)

Was soll das Rumgejammer? Wenn ich Blizzard wäre, würde ich das Reparieren ausschließlich über Echtgeld erlauben!


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (22. Juni 2012)

Ganz ehrlich?
warum sollten die Reparaturkosten gesenkt werden?
Ich bin derzeit auf "Inferno" im Akt 2, und renne dort mit durchweg 120 000 Credits rum, obwohl ich nur noch die magischen Gegenstände einsammele. Was soll da die Reduzierung der Kosten bringen?!
Da hätte man doch besser am Balancing des Schmiedes arbeiten können: den Levele ich regelmäßig auf, und kein einziger Gegenstand den der Schmied produzieren kann ist auch nur annähernd so gut wie die Sachen die ich finde ... wozu brauche ich den Jungen dann im Spiel? Nur um eine Ecke in den Dörfern schöner zu gestalten?


----------



## Morathi (22. Juni 2012)

Tja, sich nicht zu Bossen durchsterben, dann klappts auch mit den Repkosten.


----------



## Daishi888 (22. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich die erste Stunde mit Patch 1.0.3 gespielt hatte, wollte ich schon D3 in die Tonne kloppen. Die Rep-Kosten hatten mir ein erdrückendes Gefühl gegeben, da ich das Pech hatte genau bei den ersten drei Champion-Packs auf eine Kombo zu stoßen, bei der die Mobs Teleporter, Vortex, Arkan, Feuerketten hatten (oder so ähnlich). Zudem war ich gerade in Akt 2 Inferno, wo dies komischen Schlangenwesen sich immer unsichtbar machen. Als HD war das für mich *fast* unlösbar, wenn man bedent, dass ich auch teilweise aucf AS gegeangen war/bin, was ich dann aber sofort abgestellt hatte nachdem ich gehört habe, das dieser abgeschwächt wird, leider. Ob diese Abschwächung im allgemeinen gut oder schlecht ist kann ich so nicht sagen und könnte man, glaube ich, nur wirklich im PvP test. Für mich spezifisch ist es natürlich schlecht und finde eigentlich, dass sowas einfach scheiße ist. Irgendeiner hier hat es schon geschrieben; Wer sagt mir, dass die beim nächsten Patch nicht evtl. den krit. Schaden abschwächen wollen oder die Schadensreduktion durch Rüstungspunkten oder oder... Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich auf krit. Trefferchance gehen. Sollten die daran wieder was ändern, so dass ich mir wieder neues Equip zusammensuchen oder evtl. kaufen muss, dann wirds auch kritisch mit meiner Geduld bzw. dem Spielspaß.
Dachte ich habe ein relativ gutes Equip für/bis Ende Akt3; knackig, aber schaffbar, wenn man nicht grad wieder die "Höllen-Kombi" an Champ-Fähigkeiten hat.... Was ich sagen möchte; ich habe tierisch  in den ersten Stunden von Patch 1.0.3!
Mittlerweile habe ich mich mit den neuen Gegebenheiten abgefunden und arangiert. Hätte D3 auch in die Tonne kloppen können, aber *so* leicht gebe ich mich dann doch nicht geschlagen, dachte ich mir.
Gestern zumindest hatte ich, dank Barlow und seinem Farmguide für Akt 1, mit einem Kollegen wieder sehr viel Spaß auch wenn nur ein mal von den gefühlten 100 gelben Items mal wieder was dabei war, was dann auch nicht ich aber dafür mein Kollege gebrauchen konnte.
Meckern, motzen und aufregen liegt in der natur des Menschen. Das hat, meiner Meinung nach, nichts mit heulen (whinen) zu, naja zumindest bei manchen. Ich rege mich auch gerne auf gerade in solchen Fällen, aber auch irgenwie zurecht, oder nicht?

Kurz noch zu den Rep-Kosten; Ich passe jetzt wirklich *noch mehr *auf *nicht* zu sterben. Das endet dann meißt in schon krampfartige "Kite-Action". Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat bringts mir, wenn der Pack dann mal liegt, eigentlich noch mehr Spaß. Trotzdem muss ich vom Bauchgefühl her sagen; wirklich dolle läufts mit D3 jetzt nicht gerade. Mein Kopf sagt; ach das wird auch irgendwie lösbar sein.
Schön reden kann man sich alles, z.B. Stichwort Preisreduktion; ist doch egal ob ich mehr Gold habe und die Items teurer sind oder umgekehrt. Nur mal so nebenbei. 
Hätte Blizz gleich auch noch das "Assi-Pack-Fähigkeiten-Problem" gepatcht, wäre die Sache auch wieder nicht ganz so schlimm. Naja es ist wie es ist und ich werde womöglich auch wieder das ein oder andere mal kotzen... bitte nicht immer gleich behaupten, dass man rumheult... das ist so ne Art von trollen, die kann ich gar net leiden!


----------



## Metalhawk (22. Juni 2012)

Die Repkosten vorher waren ein Witz. Dauersterben ist nicht der Sinn dieses Spiels. Wenn ihr sterbt seid ihr noch zu schlecht für diesen Spielabschnitt. Das ständige D3 geheule ist echt furchtbar. Aber Blizzard hat sich diese Generation von Memmen selbst herangezogen.

Heul>Patch>Heul>Patch>Heul>Patch>alles schlechter als am Anfang


----------



## Daishi888 (22. Juni 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Die Repkosten vorher waren ein Witz. Dauersterben ist nicht der Sinn dieses Spiels. Wenn ihr sterbt seid ihr noch zu schlecht für diesen Spielabschnitt. Das ständige D3 geheule ist echt furchtbar. Aber Blizzard hat sich diese Generation von Memmen selbst herangezogen.
> 
> Heul>Patch>Heul>Patch>Heul>Patch>alles schlechter als am Anfang



Genau das meine ich. Nur weil man nict zufrieden ist und seinen Umnut kund tut muss man noch lange nicht heulen. Was ein Schwachsinn, zudem hat es LouisLoiselle schon gesagt; die Deutschen nörgeln gern, also lass uns doch auch bisschen. 

Aber ganz unrecht hast Du nicht. Blizzard hat sich eine generation herangezogen. Wie die aussieht könnte man wieder diskutieren...


----------



## kicks (22. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> a) Durchsterben wird unterbunden, AH wird weniger von Inferno Akt3/4 items überflutet



Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf das schmale Brett? Durchsterben betrifft diejenigen, die gerade den Content abarbeiten. Diejenigen, die die Sachen ins AH stellen, haben das auch schon vor dem Patch getan. Und die hören jetzt damit auf, weil die Repkosten erhhöht wurden, wenn sie eh nicht sterben? Das ist ja wirklich super nachgedacht. Was studierst du? Logisches Denken wird wohl nicht dabei sein, oder? 


> b) Gruppenspiel wird gefördert, dazu siehe auch die anderen Mechaniken wie die Anpassung der Skalierung beim Gruppenspiel


Ohja, das Gruppenspiel wird gefördert in einem SINGLEPLAYERspiel, das war so bitter notwendig.


> b) Spieler haben weniger Geld -> Weniger crazy AH-Preise von wegen drölf Millionen Gold für Pupsschwert X


Ach wirklich? Solange weiterhin mehr Geld ins System fliesst, als aus dem System herausfällt, ist das kompletter Unfug. Damit das wovon du schreibst auch nur ansatzweise eintrifft, müsste soviel Geld aus dem System gezogen werden, dass bildlich gesprochen, einige Spieler Privatinsolvenz anmelden müssten. Glaubst du wirklich diejenigen, die Equip für insgesamt 20 Mio gekauft haben juckt es ob sie jetzt 20k oder 50k Repkosten haben, wenn sie jeden Tag Items für mehrere Million verkaufen können?



> Man muss halt nicht nur das "WTF,Wieso kostet das so viel" sehen, sondern auch das "Warum", was da hinter steckt. Und das tun die meisten nicht.


So so


----------



## kicks (22. Juni 2012)

> we could have nerfed a bunch of stats that probably deserve it to some degree, but we didn't (aren't you thankful!?)


 Diese Antwort eines Blauen im US Forum rahm ich mir glaube ich ein.
Aren't you thankful? HAHA! Ja vielen vielen Dank, dass ihr nicht alles andere auch generft habt. Aber wenn man bei Blizzard der Meinung ist, dass auch andere Stats es genauso verdienen generft zu werden, frage ich mich ob es sich überhaupt lohnt dann jetzt auf Crit Schaden und Crit Chance zu gehen wenn das dann beim nächsten "Patch" generft wird.

Und genau aus diesem Grunde ist es Shice, dass es keinen offline SP gibt.


----------



## Chaz0r (22. Juni 2012)

CSPATE schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, denen das spiel jetzt so gefällt sind in etwa 20 %, alle anderen Kotzen.



Das nimmst du woher? Dann mach ich mal ne Milchmädchenrechnung. 

Innerhalb von 24 Stunden wurde D3 3.5 Millionen Mal verkauft. Dazu kommen 1.2 Millionen Spieler durch den WoW-Jahrespass, macht 4,7 Millionen Spieler nach 24 Stunden. Da vor allem innerhalb des ersten Monats noch zahlreiche, weitere Exemplare verkauft werden (und darüber hinaus auch), rechnen wir mal auf bisher 5.5 Millionen Spieler. Ich persönlich glaube zwar, dass es damit anfangs noch mehr waren, aber wir wollen ja auch nicht zu hoch greifen.
Sagen wir nun mal, dass von diesen 5.5 Millionen Spielern ca. 5% nach 1-2 Wochen gemerkt haben, dass das Spiel gar nichts für sie ist, bleiben nach kurzer Laufzeit noch 4,4 Millionen Spieler. Sagen wir von diesen haben 20% gemerkt, dass ihnen durch fehlendes selbstfarmen die Langzeitmotivation fehlt, bleiben noch ungefär 3,5 Millionen. Sagen wir von den 20%, die aufgehört haben wegen der Langzeitmotivation, haben 80% nochmal wieder ins Spiel geschaut um 1.0.3 zu testen, dann sind wir bei round about 4,2 Millionen Spieler.
Erfahrungsgemäß treiben sich von sämtlichen Spielern eines Spiels nie wirklich viele in Foren rum und noch weniger schreiben da was. Nehmen wir an  25% treiben sich in den Foren rum, dann sind das etwa 1,1 Millionen. Davon schreiben aber auch nicht alle etwas. Sagen wir mal großzügig bemessen, dass 60% (halte ich persönlich sogar für unrealistisch), in Foren schreiben, dann sind das 660000 (wär tatsächlich ne ganze Menge!). Nehmen wir nun an, dass 50% (ich würde eigentlich ein bisschen weniger schätzen, aber nunja) unzufrieden sind, dann sind das 330000. Von den angenommenen 4,2 Millionen Spielern seit 1.0.3 wären das aufgerundet 8% aller Spieler, die unzufrieden sind.
Viel Spekulation mit dabei, aber selbst wenn man das Ganze ordentlich nach oben pusht, kommt man nie und nimmer auf 80%, denen das Spiel nicht gefällt so wies ist, bzw. 20%, denen es so gefällt. Mit ganz viel gutem Willen wohl eher umgekehrt, 80%, denen es gefällt und 20, denen es nicht gefällt 

Und deine RMAH-Aussage wird durch Copy & Paste auch nicht gehaltvoller! 



			
				Malifurion schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer führt alles zum RMAH hin. Erhöhte Goldverluste durch  mehrfaches sterben. Man hat mehr Goldverlust als man einnehmen kann, der  Goldfundbonus wurde mit Absicht für Vasen, Corpses, etc. reduziert um  das "farmen" zu erschweren. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Senkung der  Juwelier/Schmied Herstellungskosten eine Ausrede dafür sind, einen  "Ausgleich" der Goldausgaben darzustellen. Letztendes verliert man trotz  des vereinfachten Infernomodus immer noch zu viel Gold. Blizzard drängt  den Spieler ihr echtes Geld im RMAH zu investieren, nicht nur für Items  sondern auch für Gold.



Dann schau dir mal die kompletten Änderungen an: Man kann für sich selbst farmen, es wird die Goldinflation vermindert, Gruppenspiel wird gefördert usw.
Durch das gesamte kriegt man weniger Geld, ja! Aber automatisch ist jeder davon betroffen, was zu anderen Preisen im AH führen wird. Das ist wie damals mit der Reichsmark. Da kostete n gutes Brot auch n paar Millionen Mark irgendwann am Ende. Aber auch nur weil jeder was weiss ich wieviele bazillionen an Geld hatte, am Ende bevor die D-Mark eingeführt wurde.
Dazu kommt noch, dass man weniger gezwungen wird das AH zu benutzen, weil man für sich selbst farmen kann. Wer ohne ausreichendes Equip dinge versucht, die nicht darauf zugeschnitten sind und dann zu oft stirbt, ist selber Schuld. Man muss halt mal weiterdenken. Klar braucht das jetzt seine Zeit, bis sich das mit der Inflation angepasst hat, aber dazu wird es führen.

Nocheinmal: Wer mal stirbt, hat keine Goldverluste auf gesamte Sicht. Wer ständig stirbt, macht etwas gehörig falsch oder versucht sich ohne ausreichendes Equip durchzusterben. Und wenn das nicht mehr geht, ist einer der Punkte erfüllt, die erreicht werden sollten.



Ja und nein. Natürlich schreibt ein Spieleentwickler in gewissem Maße vor, wie man spielen soll. Ein Spieleentwickler möchte in einem Autorennen ja z.B. auch unterbinden, dass ihr mit dem Ding hochfliegt und damit immens abkürzt. Also schreibt er euch vor, dass das nicht geht. Warum? Damit es fair geht. Natürlich kann man auch sagen, dass das ja fair wäre, wenn alle das können. Aber wo bleibt denn da der Spielspaß? Vor allem sind wir hier bei einem (auch wenn mans alleine spielen kann) Multiplayer Spiel. Hier muss besonders darauf Wert gelegt werden, dass es für alle fair ist und der größere Teil auch Spaß damit hat. Und was Blizzard gemacht hat, war die Möglichkeit für sich selbst zu farmen eher Richtung Diablo 2 zu bewegen, denn da hat das wunderbar funktioniert und hat über satte 10 Jahre ca. auch Spaß gemacht.
Auch wenn du recht hast, dass ich sage, dass Blizzard zum Teil vorschreibt, wie man spielen soll, muss man dazu den Context sehen. Blizzard gibt den Rahmen des Spiels vor. Wie ihr innerhalb des Rahmens seit, ist eure Sache.
Man nehme als Beispiel ein Puzzle, wo es mehrere richtige Teilekombinationen gibt. Als Puzzlefläche habt ihr halt einen Bilderrahmen. Manche Leute haben es geschafft aus dem Rahmenrauszupuzzlen, was ja nicht Sinn der Sache war. Also wird das so geändert, dass jeder im geplanten Rahmen bleibt, aber innerhalb von diesem die Teile immernoch wild kombinieren kann.



			
				Dragontear schrieb:
			
		

> Von einer Verzahung im Ausmaße eines MMORPG spreche ich nicht. Man hätte  sich sicherlich hier und da ein paar Sachen einfallen lassen können,  damit wenigstens ein paar Fähigkeiten irgendwie miteinander korellieren.  Somit würde das Zusammenspiel auch spannender werden. Aber dies ist  extremst schlicht gehalten und ich würde somit das Spiel auch nicht als  Multiplayer ansehen, wie so viele es betiteln, gerade wegen dieser  Schwäche. Für mich macht ein Multiplayer mehr aus, als dass ich auf  meinem Bildschirm einen Avatar sehe, der von jemand anderem gesteuert  wird. Gamedesign ist ein kreativer Prozess und die Leute hatten über 7  Jahre Zeit sich ein wenig mehr zu überlegen, als dass was wir schon  überwiegend bei Diablo 2 gesehen haben.



Ja und nein.Diablo 3 zu entwickeln war sehr gewagt. Wie macht man ein gutes neues Spiel, was dennoch so wie Diablo 2 ist, aber dabei auch alle zufrieden stellt, die nach modernen Dingen schreien, wie man sie aus nem MMORPG kennt?
Hier kann man es nicht allen Recht machen. Es war von Anfang an klar, dass Diablo 3 ein Diablo wird und kein Klon von WoW o.ä. (zumal WoW viele Einflüsse von D2 hat). Und genau das ist D2 auch geworden. Man kannte durch D2, was einen erwartet und das einzige, was angekündigt wurde und drüberhinausgeht, ist das noch (hoffentlich) kommende PvP. Wenn man nun also falsche Erwartungen hatte, ist das nicht Blizzards Schuld. Ist ja schön und gut, wenn einem das dann nicht gefällt, aber Blizzard hat das gemacht, was man in Bezug auf Multiplayer von D2 kannte, wollte das immernoch so machen und das ist, zumindest meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, auch gut so. Wenn ich mehr Multiplayer in nem RPG oder etwas RPG-ähnlichem möchte, dann Spiel ich ein MMORPG.



			
				moloch519 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Rep kosten muss man sich meiner Meinung nach fragen ob es Sinn  und zweck eines Spiels seien kann gold farmen zu müssen um progress zu  machen. Nicht nur für items sondern nun auch für rep kosten. meiner  meinung nach nicht.


 
Diablo 3 hat einen wesentlichen Unterschied zu Diablo 2. Und das ist das AH. Das führt auch zu einem wesentlichen Unterschied in der Spielmechanik. Während in D2 Gold im Prinzip sinnlos war, weil gute Items gegen gute Items getauscht wurden, hat das Gold in D3 einen tatsächlichen Wert. Farmen muss man in beide Richtungen. In D2 stupide Bossruns, in D3 ganze Akte. Dazu aber auch seit dem Patch die Möglichkeit sich selbst ohne AH zu equippen bzw. gute Sachen zu kriegen, die man dann verkaufen kann.
Bleibt also: Farmen musste man in beiden Teilen. Dennoch fokussiert D3 nicht auf immergleiche Bossruns, sondern auf die kompletten Quests, was mir persönlich viel besser gefällt, da es abwechslungsreicher ist.



			
				Daishi888 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön reden kann man sich alles, z.B. Stichwort Preisreduktion; ist doch  egal ob ich mehr Gold habe und die Items teurer sind oder umgekehrt.  Nur mal so nebenbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, dann pumpen wir mal fröhlich neugedruckte Euros in die EU-Staaten und sehen mal, was passiert 
Mit ein wenig wirtschaftlichem Verständnis wüsstest du, dass Inflation nie so wirklich egal ist ^^



			
				Daishi888 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte Blizz gleich auch noch das "Assi-Pack-Fähigkeiten-Problem" gepatcht, wäre die Sache auch wieder nicht ganz so schlimm.



Ich selber habe bei Asi-Packs seit 1.0.3 bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt. In Akt 1 sowieso nie, in Akt 2 seit dem Patch nicht mehr. Nur manchmal isses echt haarig. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich nicht das allerschlechteste Equip habe. Würde Dir aber zustimmen, dass diese Änderung sich in diesem Patch auch gut getan hätte.



			
				Metalhawk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Repkosten vorher waren ein Witz. Dauersterben ist nicht der  Sinn dieses Spiels. Wenn ihr sterbt seid ihr noch zu schlecht für diesen  Spielabschnitt. Das ständige D3 geheule ist echt furchtbar. Aber  Blizzard hat sich diese Generation von Memmen selbst herangezogen.
> 
> Heul>Patch>Heul>Patch>Heul>Patch>alles schlechter als am Anfang​



Vollstes /signed



			
				kicks schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Chaz0r*
> ...



Jetzt kommt es aber dazu, dass man selber auch Sachen benutzen kann. Wenn sie sich vorher durchgestorben haben, können sie es jetzt vermutlich nicht mehr so einfach. Diejenigen müssen sich selber Equip kaufen, wie jeder andere auch. Haben sie durchs durchsterben schon genug Gold für Top-Equip zusammengefarmt, ist das natürlich ihr Glück. Bleibt aber die Möglichkeit, dass jeder andere jetzt auch die Chance hat das zu machen. Logisch Denken ist wohl nicht deine Stärke, oder? 



			
				kiks schrieb:
			
		

> Ohja, das Gruppenspiel wird gefördert in einem SINGLEPLAYERspiel, das war so bitter notwendig.



Wer sagt denn, dass D3 ein Singleplayerspiel ist? Seit Diablo entstanden ist, wurde der Multiplayer von Teil zu Teil wichtiger und umfassender. Seit dem Onlinezwang und allem drum und drann ist doch klar gewesen, dass D3 den Schritt macht zu einer Art Multiplayerspiel mit Singleplayerkomponente zu werden und nicht umgekehrt? Hast du in einem Singleplayerspiel Freundeslisten (nicht Plattformen wie z.B. Steam), Chats, oder um in das Spiel selbst zu kommen, ein Online-Auktionshaus integriert?
Wer D3 als reines Singleplayerspiel bezeichnet, hat a) Das Spiel nicht gespielt, b) das Ding Blind gekauft und vorher nichts mitbekommen, c) den Realitätssinn verloren oder d) will einfach nur mal wieder rumheulen, weil die Deutschen das ja so gerne machen.



			
				kiks schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wirklich? Solange weiterhin mehr Geld ins System fliesst, als aus  dem System herausfällt, ist das kompletter Unfug. Damit das wovon du  schreibst auch nur ansatzweise eintrifft, müsste soviel Geld aus dem  System gezogen werden, dass bildlich gesprochen, einige Spieler  Privatinsolvenz anmelden müssten. Glaubst du wirklich diejenigen, die  Equip für insgesamt 20 Mio gekauft haben juckt es ob sie jetzt 20k oder  50k Repkosten haben, wenn sie jeden Tag Items für mehrere Million  verkaufen können?



Deswegen weniger Golddropchance und höhere Reppkosten. Die Spieler, die absolut gar kein Gold haben auf hohem Level, haben gänzlich irgendwas falsch gemacht und Items vermutlich völlig überteuert gekauft oder so. Die Spieler im Mittelfeld haben weniger Geld, was heißt, dass die Spieler mit riesen Mengen Gold ihre Items aber auch nicht mehr Teuer verkaufen können. Wie willst du ein Item für drölfmillionen verkaufen, wenn 90% aller Spieler nur noch n paar Hunderttausend haben? Und so wird die mit viel Gold das System auch treffen. Vielleicht nicht so stark, vielleicht auch erst später, aber treffen wird sie das. Und auf lange Hinsicht zumindest so stark, dass 50k oder 20k Reppkosten durchaus einen Unterschied machen.
Versuch mal in einem Drittewelt Land ein Haus für X-Millionen Euro zu verkaufen. Vielleicht möglich, aber ich glaub die Chance auf nen Lottogewinn ist ähnlich hoch 

Zum letzten Zitat von Dir zu Mir sag ich dann nur nochmal, dass ich danach immernoch bei der Aussage bleibe 
Vielleicht auch mal ein wenig die Antihaltung ablegen und nicht von Anfang an alles ablehnen.
Das ist diese typische, wies hier schon geschrieben wurde, casualisierte, weinende Spielergeneration, in vielen Bereichen selbst von Blizzard großgezogen.


----------



## kicks (22. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt es aber dazu, dass man selber auch Sachen benutzen kann. Wenn sie sich vorher durchgestorben haben, können sie es jetzt vermutlich nicht mehr so einfach. Diejenigen müssen sich selber Equip kaufen, wie jeder andere auch. Haben sie durchs durchsterben schon genug Gold für Top-Equip zusammengefarmt, ist das natürlich ihr Glück. Bleibt aber die Möglichkeit, dass jeder andere jetzt auch die Chance hat das zu machen. Logisch Denken ist wohl nicht deine Stärke, oder?



Vielleicht habe ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt.. Diejenigen, die die Sachen ins AH stellen, haben mit Sterben nichts am Hut, weil die vorher (read als Inferno noch nicht abgeschwächt wurde) die Mobs schon gekillt und die Items für Million verkauft haben und das sind etliche. Das heisst, die Sachen werden weiterhin im gleichen AUsmass ins AH wandern, eher sogar noch mehr, weil Inferno generft wurde. Logisches denken - Probiers mal aus.



> Wer sagt denn, dass D3 ein Singleplayerspiel ist? Seit Diablo entstanden ist, wurde der Multiplayer von Teil zu Teil wichtiger und umfassender. Seit dem Onlinezwang und allem drum und drann ist doch klar gewesen, dass D3 den Schritt macht zu einer Art Multiplayerspiel mit Singleplayerkomponente zu werden und nicht umgekehrt? Hast du in einem Singleplayerspiel Freundeslisten (nicht Plattformen wie z.B. Steam), Chats, oder um in das Spiel selbst zu kommen, ein Online-Auktionshaus integriert?
> Wer D3 als reines Singleplayerspiel bezeichnet, hat a) Das Spiel nicht gespielt, b) das Ding Blind gekauft und vorher nichts mitbekommen, c) den Realitätssinn verloren oder d) will einfach nur mal wieder rumheulen, weil die Deutschen das ja so gerne machen.


Ein Spiel, das man komplett von a bis z solo durchspielen kann ist ein Singleplayerspiel. Nur weil Blizzard ihre Dropchancen auf die Gesamtheit der Spielerschaft bezogen hat und deswegen das AH als feature implementiert hat, bleibt es ein Singleplayer. Was das mit Herumheulen zu tun hat, weisst du wahrscheinlich selbst nicht.



> Deswegen weniger Golddropchance und höhere Reppkosten. Die Spieler, die absolut gar kein Gold haben auf hohem Level, haben gänzlich irgendwas falsch gemacht und Items vermutlich völlig überteuert gekauft oder so. Die Spieler im Mittelfeld haben weniger Geld, was heißt, dass die Spieler mit riesen Mengen Gold ihre Items aber auch nicht mehr Teuer verkaufen können. Wie willst du ein Item für drölfmillionen verkaufen, wenn 90% aller Spieler nur noch n paar Hunderttausend haben? Und so wird die mit viel Gold das System auch treffen. Vielleicht nicht so stark, vielleicht auch erst später, aber treffen wird sie das. Und auf lange Hinsicht zumindest so stark, dass 50k oder 20k Reppkosten durchaus einen Unterschied machen.
> Versuch mal in einem Drittewelt Land ein Haus für X-Millionen Euro zu verkaufen. Vielleicht möglich, aber ich glaub die Chance auf nen Lottogewinn ist ähnlich hoch


Anscheinend hast du es immer noch nicht kapiert. Solange die Goldmenge ingame gleichbleibt oder ansteigt, (und sie muss sogar zwingend ansteigen), werden die Itempreise nicht sinken. Sie werden im Gegenteil sogar noch höher werden, je älter das Spiel wird. Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du da tatsächlich anderer Meinung bist. Ist das dein erstes Spiel mit ingame Wirtschaft? 
Das Einzige, was ein Hersteller machen kann, ist die Inflation zu verlangsamen, aber einen Rückgang, so wie du dir das vorstellst, gibt es nicht, weil dazu die Geldmenge im Spiel geringer werden müsste. Und das würde bedeuten, dass Spieler pleite gehen. Und das wird nicht passieren, weil man einfach nur irgendwelche Popel Mobs killen muss und schon hat man wieder Gold.
Oder um es marktwirtschaftlich auszudrücken.. solange die Geldschöpfung durch Killen von Mobs passiert und darauf das Spielprinzip basiert, kann die Geldmenge gar nicht niedriger werden.
Wenn man die Preise herunterfahren will, dann muss man das Geld dort wegnehmen wo es in zu grossem Masse bei einzlenen Spielern vorhanden ist. Wenn du ein paar MMORPGs gepsielt hättest, wüsstest du diverse Lösungsansätze, die von den Herstellern benutzt werden. Irgendein Fluff, der leet aussieht und teuer ist.



> Zum letzten Zitat von Dir zu Mir sag ich dann nur nochmal, dass ich danach immernoch bei der Aussage bleibe
> Vielleicht auch mal ein wenig die Antihaltung ablegen und nicht von Anfang an alles ablehnen.
> Das ist diese typische, wies hier schon geschrieben wurde, casualisierte, weinende Spielergeneration, in vielen Bereichen selbst von Blizzard großgezogen.


So so


----------



## Chaz0r (22. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> 1.  Vielleicht habe ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt.. Diejenigen, die die Sachen ins AH stellen, haben mit Sterben nichts am Hut, weil die vorher (read als Inferno noch nicht abgeschwächt wurde) die Mobs schon gekillt und die Items für Million verkauft haben und das sind etliche. Das heisst, die Sachen werden weiterhin im gleichen AUsmass ins AH wandern, eher sogar noch mehr, weil Inferno generft wurde. Logisches denken - Probiers mal aus.
> 
> 2.   Ein Spiel, das man komplett von a bis z solo durchspielen kann ist ein Singleplayerspiel. Nur weil Blizzard ihre Dropchancen auf die Gesamtheit der Spielerschaft bezogen hat und deswegen das AH als feature implementiert hat, bleibt es ein Singleplayer. Was das mit Herumheulen zu tun hat, weisst du wahrscheinlich selbst nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich habs der Einfachheit halber mal durchnummeriert:

Zu 1: Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Ottonormalspieler nicht genug Geld dafür haben wird und die Preise runtergehen müssen. Und es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass jeder die Möglichkeit hat früher oder später solche Items zu kriegen und gegebenenfalls ins AH zu stellen. Damit, dass die Items mehr werden, kann ich mich vielleicht arrangieren. Das war zumindest auf ne ganz lange Sicht auch klar. Die Auswirkungen auf die Preise werden dennoch spürbar sein. Sei es jetzt, weil kaum einer so viel Gold hat, weil die Angebotszahl hoch ist, weil die Nachfrage auf Dauer gering ist, oder ne Mischung aus allem.

Zu 2: Wenn ich in WoW aber auch für mich alleine spiele (was ja theoretisch möglich ist), ist das also auch ein Singleplayerspiel?
D3 ist kein Singleplayerspiel. Dafür ist das Auktionshaus zu sehr integriert. Du könntest vielleicht ein Singleplayerspiel mehr oder minder draus machen, wenn du das AH komplett ignorierst und dann alleine durchspielst. Aber sobald du auch nur einmal mit dem AH agiert hast, hast du automatisch mit anderen Spielern agiert. Ist Guild Wars auch kein Multiplayerspiel, nur weil ich die Kampagne auch mit NPCs durchspielen kann, wenn ich mich ein wenig anstrenge? Was ist Journey auf der PS3? Ich kanns alleine durchspielen, hat aber auch nen integrierten Multiplayer. Ein Singleplayerspiel ist ein Spiel, wo du alleine für dich ohne irgendwen anderes spielst oder ohne mit irgendjemanden zu agieren, oder irgendeinen Bezug zu einer anderen Person hast. Und dennoch kannst du diverse Multiplayerspiele auch alleine spielen, siehe meine Beispiele oben. Der Punkt ist eben, dass Multiplayer und Singleplayerpart nicht getrennt werden und da man in diesen Spielen in irgendeiner Form immer mit einem Mitspieler agiert mal mehr, mal weniger, ist das ein Multiplayerspiel. Währned D1 und 2 noch einen Singleplayermodus hatten, hat D3 diesen nicht mehr. Blizzard hatte doch selbst zu Anfang gesagt, dass das Ganze ein Multiplayerspiel wird, was man aber auch alleine spielen kann. 

Zu 3.

Auf Dauer steigt die Goldmenge an. Im Moment nicht! Siehe wieviele Spieler über die hohen Reppkosten meckern.
Zudem wird es mit der Zeit, in der Gold dazu kommt aber auch mehr Items. Je weiter die Spieler kommen, desto mehr hochrangige Items kommen ins AH. Und wenn die Nachfrage auf Dauer gesättigt ist, bzw gesättigter ist und das Angebot gleichbleibend hoch ist, kann da noch so viel Gold zu kommen. Im Verhältnis wird der Preis dennoch niedriger bleiben. Google mal nach der Angebot-Nachfrage-Preis-Kurve!
Und abgesehen gehst du mit deiner Aussage ja auch von einem absoluten Extremfall aus, dass nie oder kaum jemand Geld ausgibt, egal für was. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt hättest du recht, aber das wär so absolut utopisch, das wird nie passieren. 
Und ja, eine große Menge Geld landet bei einer bestimmten (auf gesammte Sicht kleinen) Menge Spieler, was auf Grund dieser recht kleinen Menge, aber nicht so tragisch ist.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (22. Juni 2012)

Danke für diese Petition. Ich hoffe Blizzard erkennt, dass sie damit gerade den Leuten, die nur gelegentlich spielen, ganz übel den Spass vermiest.

Erinnert wirklich an das aktuell diskutierte Betreuungsgeld. Die Reichen, die es sich eh leisten können, bekommen noch mehr, die ärmeren, die arbeiten müssen, nicht.

Hier: Die Leute, die eh schon gutes Loot haben, können noch mehr Gold scheffeln, bzw. sparen, da sie ja nicht so oft sterben und daher weniger Rep-Kosten haben. Die, die nichts finden und das AH nicht aufgezwungen bekommen wollen, haben bald kein Gold mehr.

Ganz falscher Weg. Sowohl in der Politik, wie in diesem Spiel.


----------



## weisauchnicht (22. Juni 2012)

Bisher weigert sich Blizzard vehement eine Offizielle Umfrage zu machen und man liest nur was die hand voll entwickler alles möchte bzw. will.
Diablo ist halt pay to win - die hacker freuts,bringt ja für die mehr.


----------



## weisauchnicht (22. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Danke für diese Petition. Ich hoffe Blizzard erkennt, dass sie damit gerade den Leuten, die nur gelegentlich spielen, ganz übel den Spass vermiest.
> 
> Erinnert wirklich an das aktuell diskutierte Betreuungsgeld. Die Reichen, die es sich eh leisten können, bekommen noch mehr, die ärmeren, die arbeiten müssen, nicht.
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz :9 Ich bin jetzt komplett level 63 ausgerüstet - ein fehler also 1 hit haut mich instant um.


----------



## Chaz0r (23. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Danke für diese Petition. Ich hoffe Blizzard erkennt, dass sie damit gerade den Leuten, die nur gelegentlich spielen, ganz übel den Spass vermiest.



Nein, das tut Blizzard doch gar nicht. Du hast mehr Möglichkeiten für dich selber zu farmen, in Akten, die du schaffst. Da der Großteil weniger Gold haben wird, sinken die AH-Preise auch. Und somit brauchst du trotz verringerter Golddropchance weniger Gold für den Itemkauf. Das muss sich nun in der nächsten Zeit nur einpendeln.

Den einzigen, denen Blizzard das Spiel vermiest sind Gelegenheitsspieler, die das Spiel so schnell es geht durch haben wollen, in diesem Fall Diablo auf Inferno legen. Das ist eigentlich alles.


----------



## weisauchnicht (23. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Nein, das tut Blizzard doch gar nicht. Du hast mehr Möglichkeiten für dich selber zu farmen, in Akten, die du schaffst. Da der Großteil weniger Gold haben wird, sinken die AH-Preise auch. Und somit brauchst du trotz verringerter Golddropchance weniger Gold für den Itemkauf. Das muss sich nun in der nächsten Zeit nur einpendeln.
> 
> Den einzigen, denen Blizzard das Spiel vermiest sind Gelegenheitsspieler, die das Spiel so schnell es geht durch haben wollen, in diesem Fall Diablo auf Inferno legen. Das ist eigentlich alles.


 
Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.Für meeles ist es leichter geworden - range krepieren noch schneller als vorher.

Mein Range ist ein instant Opfer das in einem akt wo vorher gefarmt wurde , keine 2 meter lebend mehr drin sind - mein meele haut sich da durch wie butter und hat 3 akte nach oben übersprungen.


----------



## Chaz0r (24. Juni 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.Für meeles ist es leichter geworden - range krepieren noch schneller als vorher.
> 
> Mein Range ist ein instant Opfer das in einem akt wo vorher gefarmt wurde , keine 2 meter lebend mehr drin sind - mein meele haut sich da durch wie butter und hat 3 akte nach oben übersprungen.



Und wieso kommen seit Release alle Ranged, die ich kenne besser voran als alle Melees? Und wieso wurden seit Release DH und Sorc als zu mächtig auf Inferno im Vergleich zu allen anderen Klassen bezeichnet? 

Also Range hast du weniger HP klar, aber du sollst ja auch nicht getroffen werden. Als Ranged brauchst du so viel HP/Resis, dass du entsprechende Treffer grade so kompensieren kannst, dass du nicht instant umkippst. Als Melee brauchst du auch weiterhin elendig viel HP/Resis, denn da wirst du ständig getroffen und musst das kompensieren. Der Barb hats da noch schwerer als der Mönch, wenner nicht grad das ultra Equip hat. Beim Mönch brauchste dich durch nen passiven Skill nur auf eine Resi konzentrieren.

Bei den Ranged musste das zwar seit 1.0.3 auch bedeutend mehr, aber nicht so viel wie die Melees. Und wenn man dann noch brauchbar spielen kann, scheint das noch ganz gut zu gehen. Nur mit dem reinen Haudrauf-Equip, was man vorher hatte, kommt man nicht mehr weiter und das ist auch so gewollt. 
Im Forum gerne als "Glass-Build"-Charaktere bezeichnet.


----------



## weisauchnicht (24. Juni 2012)

Du bist nicht auf Inferno unterwegs - das sieht man an der einstellung.Ansonsten würdest du wissen das die neuen elite kombinationen einen kiten entweder unmöglich machen oder du kitest durch ganz sanktuario pullst alle mobs aus den 4 akten wärenddessen und hast den halben tag zu tun weil der dmg fehlt.
Meeles stecken nebenbei mal locker 60 % schaden mehr weg im übrigen....


----------



## Chaz0r (24. Juni 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Du bist nicht auf Inferno unterwegs - das sieht man an der einstellung.Ansonsten würdest du wissen das die neuen elite kombinationen einen kiten entweder unmöglich machen oder du kitest durch ganz sanktuario pullst alle mobs aus den 4 akten wärenddessen und hast den halben tag zu tun weil der dmg fehlt.
> Meeles stecken nebenbei mal locker 60 % schaden mehr weg im übrigen....



Wenn du meine anderen Posts hier gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich durchaus auf Inferno unterwegs bin und auch über Akt 1 hinaus.
Ich selber spiele ja auch Melee und mir fehlt der Damage auch, weil ich voll auf alles gehe, was ich zum überleben brauche. Ich muss zwar nicht wirklich aktiv kiten (aus Vortexen rausziehen usw natürlich schon), aber ansonsten kann ich größtenteils dastehen und einstecken. Auch die Enrages hab ich bisher immer recht gut überlebt, manchmal echt knapp, aber es ging. Und daraus ergibt sich direkt auch, dass ich persönlich da schonmal relativ lange auf die Viecher einkloppe.
Und wie gesagt, sämtliche Melees, die ich kenne (was durchaus n paar sind), kommen auf Inferno voran, mussten nur zusehen, dass 1-2 Treffer kompensiert werden müssen. Die Kämpfe dauern bei denen zwar auch länger, ähnlich wie bei mir und sie müssen Kiten (dafür sind sie aber ja auch Fernkämpfer), aber wenn man aufpasst und sich nicht doof anstellt, geht das recht gut, auch wenns ne Zeit lang dauert.
Super einfach ist das Ganze natürlich nicht und wenn man sich doch mal nen Fehler erlaubt, hauts einen auch schonmal um, aber a) gehts das mir und den ganzen Melees, die ich kenne, genau so und b) sind wir hiern icht aufm Ponyhof, sondern auf Inferno.

Edit: Noch was vergessen: Natürlich stecken Melees wesentlich mehr schaden weg, aber das müssen sie auch! Während Ranged nur 2, vielleicht 3 Treffer kompensieren müssen, müssen Melees die ganze Zeit vorne stehen und durchgehend immer Treffer einstecken. Würden sie weniger Schaden einstecken, wäre da etwas grundlegend falsch. Ist in anderen Spielen doch auch so, war in D2, ist in WoW so, selbst in RTS-Spielen ist das bis auf n paar Ausnahmeeinheiten so, dass Melees mehr einstecken als gleichwertige Ranged.


----------



## Hardcoor (26. Juni 2012)

Das Einzige was mir fehlt sind Klassen wie Totenbeschwörer,Assasin und Druide hoffe die werden noch nachgereicht! Finde die Flames hier das sie kein Equip oder Geld haben einfach überflüssig..., weiß einer wie schwer das Hellfirequest war? haben sich bei Diablo 2 Leute beschwert? man hatte nen gürtel mit 16 pots und keine CD`s drauf! Mit den CD`s muss man umgehn können und sie net einfach raushaun, das ist die Schwierigkeit und Fähigkeiten mit den Runen sinnvoll einsetzten! Runenwörter und Zaubertafeln sollte es auch wieder geben das war schon geil aus nen blauen oder gelben item was man mit RalOrtTal gesockelt für ne Waffe hatte, vermisse manche Diablo 2 Features.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2012)

Hardcoor schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mir fehlt sind Klassen wie Totenbeschwörer,Assasin und Druide hoffe die werden noch nachgereicht!


 Totenbeschwörer und Assassine halte ich für unwahrscheinlich da von denen schon zuviel in anderen D3 Klassen gelandet ist. Der Templer ist quasi ein Paladin, also wird's den wohl auch nicht geben.
Druide könnte durchaus sein.


----------



## kicks (27. Juni 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Ottonormalspieler nicht genug Geld dafür haben wird und die Preise runtergehen müssen. Und es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass jeder die Möglichkeit hat früher oder später solche Items zu kriegen und gegebenenfalls ins AH zu stellen. Damit, dass die Items mehr werden, kann ich mich vielleicht arrangieren. Das war zumindest auf ne ganz lange Sicht auch klar. Die Auswirkungen auf die Preise werden dennoch spürbar sein. Sei es jetzt, weil kaum einer so viel Gold hat, weil die Angebotszahl hoch ist, weil die Nachfrage auf Dauer gering ist, oder ne Mischung aus allem.


Wieso denn das? Demjenigen, der die items verkauft ist es doch vollkommen egal, wieviele Leute sich diese Dinger potentiell für den Preis leisten können. Es interessiert doch Porsche, Maserati, Ferrari etc. auch nicht. Solange es keine vergleichbaren Produkte gibt, die besser sind oder gleichwertig zu niedrigerem Preis, bleiben die Preise genau da wo sie sind, nämlich oben. Und die Dinger verkaufen sich trotzdem. Wieso sollte das jetzt bei vortuellen Gegenständen anders sein? 



> Wenn ich in WoW aber auch für mich alleine spiele (was ja theoretisch möglich ist), ist das also auch ein Singleplayerspiel?
> D3 ist kein Singleplayerspiel. Dafür ist das Auktionshaus zu sehr integriert. Du könntest vielleicht ein Singleplayerspiel mehr oder minder draus machen, wenn du das AH komplett ignorierst und dann alleine durchspielst. Aber sobald du auch nur einmal mit dem AH agiert hast, hast du automatisch mit anderen Spielern agiert. Ist Guild Wars auch kein Multiplayerspiel, nur weil ich die Kampagne auch mit NPCs durchspielen kann, wenn ich mich ein wenig anstrenge? Was ist Journey auf der PS3? Ich kanns alleine durchspielen, hat aber auch nen integrierten Multiplayer. Ein Singleplayerspiel ist ein Spiel, wo du alleine für dich ohne irgendwen anderes spielst oder ohne mit irgendjemanden zu agieren, oder irgendeinen Bezug zu einer anderen Person hast. Und dennoch kannst du diverse Multiplayerspiele auch alleine spielen, siehe meine Beispiele oben. Der Punkt ist eben, dass Multiplayer und Singleplayerpart nicht getrennt werden und da man in diesen Spielen in irgendeiner Form immer mit einem Mitspieler agiert mal mehr, mal weniger, ist das ein Multiplayerspiel. Währned D1 und 2 noch einen Singleplayermodus hatten, hat D3 diesen nicht mehr. Blizzard hatte doch selbst zu Anfang gesagt, dass das Ganze ein Multiplayerspiel wird, was man aber auch alleine spielen kann.


Deine Vergleiche hinken ziemlich. WoW ist ein MMORPG. Allein vom Konzept waren diese Spiele darauf ausgelegt nur mit anderen zusammen den Content überhaupt spielen zu können. WoW war das erste MMORPG, dass den leveling Part davon ausgenommen hat. Trotzdem bleiben aber auch da noch genug Bereiche, in denen Gruppenspiel einen Mehrwert hat. Da kann man den Content eben nicht solo durchspielen. Gleiches gilt für Guild Wars. Das Spiel ist deswegen solange gespielt worden, weil man Gruppen PvP mit anderen spielen konnte und das der Grund war, weshalb überhaupt die Leute das Spiel gespielt haben.
Wo ist denn jetzt der Mehrwert bei D3? Ich sehe keinen. Die Monster haben mehr HP, der Loot bleibt der gleiche, Synergien zwischen den Chars sind kaum vorhanden, der Inhalt ist der selbe. Sinn des Zusammenspiels? Freude nicht allein spielen zu müssen? Woot! Und bei dem Design willst du mir erzählen, dass das Spiel nicht als Singleplayer konzipiert ist?




> Auf Dauer steigt die Goldmenge an. Im Moment nicht! Siehe wieviele Spieler über die hohen Reppkosten meckern.
> Zudem wird es mit der Zeit, in der Gold dazu kommt aber auch mehr Items. Je weiter die Spieler kommen, desto mehr hochrangige Items kommen ins AH. Und wenn die Nachfrage auf Dauer gesättigt ist, bzw gesättigter ist und das Angebot gleichbleibend hoch ist, kann da noch so viel Gold zu kommen. Im Verhältnis wird der Preis dennoch niedriger bleiben. Google mal nach der Angebot-Nachfrage-Preis-Kurve!
> Und abgesehen gehst du mit deiner Aussage ja auch von einem absoluten Extremfall aus, dass nie oder kaum jemand Geld ausgibt, egal für was. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt hättest du recht, aber das wär so absolut utopisch, das wird nie passieren.
> Und ja, eine große Menge Geld landet bei einer bestimmten (auf gesammte Sicht kleinen) Menge Spieler, was auf Grund dieser recht kleinen Menge, aber nicht so tragisch ist.


Die Goldmenge steigt auch jetzt an. Würde sie das nicht, könnten Spieler nichts mehr kaufen. Angebot und Nachfrage funktioniert hier komplett anders als in der realen Geschäftwelt, weil es dort eine relativ gleichbleibende Geldmenge gibt. Das Geld wird dort nur umverteilt. In D3 hast du eine stark inflationäre Geldmenge und dort spielt Angebot und Nachfrage für die absoluten Preise keine Rolle, sondern nur für die Relation der Preise untereinander.
Jedes aber auch wirklich jedes Spiel mit ingame Wirtschaft hat bisher gezeigt, dass Items nie billiger werden, wenn ihr spielerischer Wert in Bezug zu anderen Items gleich bleibt, sondern teurer. Und da wird D3 keine Ausnahme machen. Wieso auch?


----------

